# Stockham's Trains on the Master Garden Tour



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

On Sunday, June 6th, from 11AM to 5PM, the Kansas Central & Colorado RR owned and operated by Steve and Patsy Stockham and family was one of the featured stops on the Salina, KS Master Garden Tour. Approximately 700 guests visited. David & Lana McLain and Jim Carter from the Wichita Area Garden Railway Society [WAGRS] drove up from Wichita, KS and assisted Steve. Steve ran a variety of 1:20.3 steam engines in two consists. Jim also ran his circa 1931-1967 M-190 "Old Pelican" kitbashed doodlebug. All trains operated on RC/battery [RCS & QSI]. A good time was had by all in spite of high 90s temperature, high humidity, and little breeze. Hopefully as a result of Steve and Patsy's efforts on the Tour, other layouts may be started. Lots of interest was exhibited.

*the Kansas Central & Colorado RR*



or Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkNthMDgv_A

Enjoy,

Jim Carter


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Tks for sending me the link Jim. We had puter problem and just now get them back up.. Steave has a very nice layout and tks again for sent it to us.. Noel & Jane







*


----------



## reeveha (Jan 2, 2008)

Great video as always Jim. 

Congratulations to Steve, Patsy, Karissa & Eric on being on the Master Gardener's tour. Sorry Heather & I missed it but we thought it was in July for some reason (dumb me) 

Looks like you had a wonderful turn out!!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Herb! Where have you and Heather been? We've missed you these past few months! Thanks for the kind words. I gotta thank Jim for putting this video together. He really did a great job!!







Also, it wouldn't have been near as fun as it was if the WAGRS contingent hadn't been there! There's just something about having three different trains running and the commaraderie that makes it so much more enjoyable! A BIG thank you to everybody that participated! My layout's relatively small and 600+ people with three trains running is just about all we could handle!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice video Jim. Steve, having been to your layout I can understand you having problems with 600 coming through! Layout looks NICE.


----------



## davidmarkeaton (Jan 6, 2008)

Jim, Great Video. Very enjoyable. 
Steve, Wonderful layout. If only my garden looked so good. 
Looks like you had a great day, wish I could of been there. 

David Gormley


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim thanks for the video which gave us a nice tour of Steve's layout. 

Steve, great layout. Thanks for having it open to show people. Nice modeling and gardening. 

Terl


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve, 

Very nice railroad! Great video.


----------



## craftsmaster (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice rail Jim. Any upcoming event? My Ho scale trains set is coming out in a weeks. I'd like to be part of it.


----------

